# Acid Causing Choking?



## Top_Banana (Jan 1, 2010)

I have had acid problems for years. Well, I did not know I had acid problems until my GP woke up and explained things correctly.I have been having a choking sensation just below the Adam's Apple area after eating any amount or type of food. I did not realise it was acid. But, my GP explained that a lot of people who have acid reflux issues do not actually have any burning sensations or pain, instead they have a choking effect in their throat. At last- someone explained this and made sense. Since then, I have tried lansaprozole, omeprazole and esomeprazole (Nexium). None of which has helped. I've now got to have a gastroscopy which I'm dreading.Is it true that acid can cause choking? And do you have choking?


----------

